# 1996 Cabrio VR6 build



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

i've started a thread in the MK3 forum about my project
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5539047-My-MK3-Cabrio-VR6-build-thread

going with this setup
AccuAir E-level kit
5 gallon tank
VU-4
dual 400cc compressors
switch speed touch pad
key fobs
70amp power wire kit
AirLift front and rear struts

The car is at the body shop now in the process of a full color change, new bumpers, moldings, top, interior and more.
I am swapping everything from a 1998 GTI VR6 with 280k miles on it. really just using the engine, TDI transmission that is in it, and 5-lug swap and black dash from the GTI.










and this is the inspiration and the color combo i'm going with


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:heart: OG MK3 members :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

1999 baby mad OG right here


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

This is very similar to the original intent Of my cabby. The blue grew on me and I chalked up paint. And still never did the vr. 

Good luck! Look forward to it!


----------



## msheehan (Jan 28, 2011)

wow thats gunna look sick cant wait to see progress


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

just a few updated crappy cell phone pics cause everyone loves pics
This is the air tank with the first traces of Ipanema brown anywhere on the car...
i had him paint the eXo mounts in gloss black too.
























the pics were taken in a small room without much light but i was told when out in the sun the color looks amazing.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

Where are you putting the tank?


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

Prominently displayed in the trunk. The Cabrio trunk is so small anyhow I may as well use it up. 
The optima battery will go in the spare tire well. 
With the exo mounts being used I want all that stuff to be seen and not hidden.


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

thats the issue i have with mine, i wanna still use my trunk cause i use my cabrio alot for vacations but there is no good place for a tank. i might just go with a small 3 gallon and hope for the best.

looks good so far, i cant wait till i get a chance to start working on mine and get a bigger turbo in it.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

this car will be a 2-3 day a week driver so i don't really need the trunk. I have a 2012 TT coupe to drive every day and 2 other roommates cars in the house if anything needs to be hauled around.

so losing the trunk space wasn't a big concern for me. i have the back seat if i go on a short trip to put ****


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Subscribed. opcorn:


:thumbup:


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

when i painted my tank, i had a hard time putting the exo mount on the tank without scratching the hell out of it. I hope you dont have the same issue. :thumbup:

looking good though!


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

ering2010 said:


> when i painted my tank, i had a hard time putting the exo mount on the tank without scratching the hell out of it. I hope you dont have the same issue. :thumbup:
> 
> looking good though!


i didn't think of that. i will try and line the under side of the hoop brackets with sticky felt or something


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

some minor picture updates 

air tank finally out in the sun. lordy this is a gorgeous color 

















and the GTI started getting taken apart today 
















and i was just texted this picture the engine is out. new Euro Enginuity reinforced oil pan and 2.9L clone fully polished manifold will go on tomorrow. 








thats all for now


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

figured i would update with some pics.
this coming weekend the AccuAir system is scheduled to be installed.

but for now it looks like this


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:beer:  :beer:


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

I like where this is headed :thumbup:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Reminds me of Matt Crooke's old ride. (Color)


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

:thumbup: subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

there are similar colors for sure, but i don't think anyone has used this exact color for their car, at least here in the US.
Ipanema Brown metallic from Audi's Exclusive catalog.


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

For sure, just a similar color, love the car though!

Der Turtle











VR6 NRG said:


> there are similar colors for sure, but i don't think anyone has used this exact color for their car, at least here in the US.
> Ipanema Brown metallic from Audi's Exclusive catalog.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

at least post the turtle in its prime


----------



## jtikompressor (Oct 29, 2004)

Click on the pic for a few more pics from Dub-Nation


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

No thread jacking. 

Today they got the trunk floor and the air tank/compressors/ wiring all mocked up and floor done for the trunk. 
I went to the shop after for about 40 mins to check it out and also got a broken side mirror fixed. 
The engine bay is just about ready to put the engine in and wire harness is done and ready 

As for the rear lug conversion. AFAIK it's just the rotors that make it 5 lug. We used all the parts right from fthe GTI.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

the air install is 90% done. all of the wires, air lines, trunk setup, and hardware are done. Only things left are the struts and e-level sensors.

Wednesday the engine goes in along with the battery and then test it all out.


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

greatest texted pictures EVAR!!! 

















Air system is up and operational as of 1am this morning. these guys are working their butts off for sure. What am awesome experience with everyone that has worked on the car so far.


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow
Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

click for video


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

the progress has slowed some but the paint is all finally done, 
e-level
interior install
and motor running are the biggest tasks
got some new pics today though


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

I really like the color scheme. Great work!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks great. More pics. :thumbup:


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)




----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

:heart:


----------

